# istick 30w



## Ugi (17/6/15)

hey guys a little advice please. what battery can be put inside an istick 30w. i suspect my lipo is wonky.

ive got a samsung 25r, efest 3100mah 20a, aw 2200mah. what will be the best substitute.


----------



## Gizmo (17/6/15)

I assume you could put those in.. I am not sure, as the board's onboard charging was designed for lipo batteries it may damage the batteries when charging. Personally i would not do this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (17/6/15)

@Ugi you can use any of those that you've mentioned as lithium polymer batteries and the Lithium IMR's (Samsung, eFest & AW) are charged exactly the same voltages and same current (constant voltage and constant current).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Ugi (17/6/15)

Seriously thanks guys. Tried efest seems to be working. I would like this mod to last me a day or so....lipo battery lasts me 3 hours only on 2 ohm coil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (17/6/15)

Thought this thread would help with your mod operation 

Step by step iStick deconstruction:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-istick-20w-3400mah.t9390/

The iStick has a 1A charging port, as long as you're using a 1A and lower charger, you'll be fine with any of those batteries. If it were my choice, I'd go with the 3100mah efest, as I said before, the istick30 only draws max 8.6A and the efest 3100mah has a 10A limit, so you should be fine.
http://www.steam-engine.org/modrange.asp

Also, If you want the most out of your mod(iStick30w), try building your coils (yes, im assuming you building your own coils lol) between 0.9 to 1.5 ohms.
Use it, dont use it, meh

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ugi (18/6/15)

shot bro. im building my coils. efest in istick at the moment. its on test drive as we speak. 

thanks for the info


----------



## MunG (20/6/15)

Thats a nice vid @DoubleD 

Very useful, that can be a upgrade or extend the life of the device

Reactions: Like 1


----------

